# stride6 failure....



## jon3165 (Feb 26, 2007)

i ran a ram test (microsofts one) and it failed on *stride6* i have 2 512 ram sticks by different companies which seem to be the same speed and type. my temperature also seems to be stable at 50c. i have had the ram for quite a while now and when i run the test wif only one stick in at a time it passes. i also get random crashes in games which really annoy me. any ideas?

my specs are 

500w power supply
windows xp sp2
pentium d 3.2ghz
geforce 7600 gs 
1 gig ram


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Jon,

Sometimes false errors come up when you run both sticks at the same time. It is common practice to run each stick individually when doing a memory test.

BTW, when the game crashes, what is the error at the BSOD?


----------



## jon3165 (Feb 26, 2007)

its just "the game has stopped responding" and i have the choice to send an error report. i also get a *ucode* error at startup and i have to press f1 every time to resume load up.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Google "ucode error" it seems this is common with some Asus boards, most recommend to update bios, some have had luck and others have not.

Good luck!


----------

